# peidmont 1-9



## bttmline (Apr 7, 2004)

heys folks
had a great day sunday, took home 6, 15 to 20 inches, must boated another 8 to 10 others. it was a great day for jan 9. saw crappiebub and rodman, not sure how they did. the wind picked up for a while but had a steady bite most of the day.
bttmline


----------



## crappiebub (Apr 5, 2004)

Good seeing you there Tim. I got 1 smallie 14" and Joe I think finished with 6 or 7 saugeyes. Better being on the water than on the couch. Hope to get some Ice so we can continue talking about Gator!


----------



## bttmline (Apr 7, 2004)

hey good seeing you too bob, fank and i hit a couple more at the gatehouse then called it a day. i don't care if it freeze or not as long i can get to them eyes with the puddle jumper. hope to see you again real soon. call if you need some lessons.
tim


----------



## RodMan (Apr 6, 2004)

Good to meet you Tim. My boys and I are on the Pond a lot, particularly when the Big River isn't fishable. We'll keep an eye out for you in the future.

Bob was right on with the numbers - we ended up with 7 saugeyes - biggest was 18". 

Good to be on the water and not a bad start to the fishing year.


----------



## rockbass (Apr 16, 2004)

It is a good thing I had to work or I would have had to show you all up!  Ok I know you guys would have blown me away, but I wished I would have been there!now it looks like crappy weather any time that I will be able to make it out, so I missed the chance! Glad you all did good!


----------



## Gator (Apr 5, 2004)

Same ol' story for you Crappiebub.......everyone else was catching fish but you


----------



## crappiebub (Apr 5, 2004)

I was after quality fighting fish!


----------



## shortstroke (Jan 11, 2005)

Hey bttmline,


----------



## shortstroke (Jan 11, 2005)

Hey bottmline, did u catch any of your saugeye down by the dam? I fished there on Sat down on the roadbed and the general area and didn't do very well. Tried the new aquavu and didn't see much on the roadbed but couldn't see much with the muddy water anyways. Yanked vibees throughout the day but only caught 3 that were lucky to be 12". Just curious as to how and where you fished as I know we must have not of been doing something right. I'm a new member here but I believe I met you ice fishing when u pulled one over on old Randy (you probably know who) lst year on the ice.


----------



## Corey (Apr 5, 2004)

Good to see you here Shortstroke!!! dmk & I fished Piedmont on Monday and had a good day. We only took 2 on lead core but we caught 38 on Vib-"E"s. We threw back lots of short fish but still had limits of good ones, from 15" up to one about 3.5 pounds. We saw 3 other boats. Don Mitchell did well. You can't argue with a 40 'Eye day on Janury 10th!!!!


----------



## shortstroke (Jan 11, 2005)

Good to hear from you Jim. I guess we were definitely not doing something right on Sat. Glad to hear you guys had a great day though. Has the water cleared up much as on Sat we were lucky to see a foot and a half down by the dam. I hope to be down at the shop soon to stock up on ice fishing supplies also. Really hope this cold starts to create some ice but the condition the lakes are in now, I'm not sure we'll be able to fish around here.


----------



## bttmline (Apr 7, 2004)

hey short
i was on the roadbed near the old bridge most of the day. i did fish in front of the gatehouse and picked up a couple. vibe's were the meal of the day, i use one that was gold w/green w/metal flakes and a yellow head. had no reason to change it worked all day. if my pontoon was runnig so i had cover, i would have been there today.
bttmline


----------



## Corey (Apr 5, 2004)

The water in the bays had begun to clear but the man lake was still murky. The breakdown for what we used was:
1/4 ounce Black Shad Vib-"E:---1 'Eye
1/4 ounce Chartreuse Tiger Vib-"E"---11 'Eyes
1/4 ounce Gold/Green Vib-"E"---26 'Eyes
#7 Firetiger Shadrap---1 'Eye
Chrome/Chartreuse Wally Diver---1 'Eye


----------



## rockbass (Apr 16, 2004)

Man, once again the pro (Corey) tells us about how it is supposed to be done!  I dream of a 40 fish day for anything other than bluegill!


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

we duck hunted by the dam sat and sunday. i figured there were some ogf 'rs out there fishing.


----------



## shortstroke (Jan 11, 2005)

Thanks for the info guys as I know I have plenty of room for improvement. It is nice that people like you are willing to give out some of the details to help out other people. I guess I'll be stopping down at Jim's also to get a few more colors also just to be ready for next time.
Thanks again


----------



## husky hooker (Apr 6, 2004)

you guys should go down and catch big saugeyes for once down at antrim park!!! leave the vibe s at home and take plenty of powerbait.....cheeeeezzzzzzzzz


----------



## WoodenShips (Aug 5, 2004)

I take my hat off to all you guys that fish in DEC,JAN,and FEB.It would have been nice to go the last two days but I had to work.....73! yesterday and 60's the day before.
Question:
Are you guys fishing from shore or boat?
How is the water level?......has to be way up?

GOOD LUCK GUYS.......  A cast a day will keep the doctor away


----------

